# Excited to see Banner of Truth issuing volume of Calvin's sermons on Acts 1-7



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got the new Banner of Truth and on the back page, BoT indicates they are releasing a hardback volume in February of Calvin's sermons on Acts 1-7. Very happy about that of course.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 31, 2007)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Just got the new Banner of Truth and on the back page, BoT indicates they are releasing a hardback volume in February of Calvin's sermons on Acts 1-7. Very happy about that of course.



Has these been published before (in the last 100 years) ?


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that this is a first-time printing. There are still many volumes of Calvin's sermons that need to be translated-printed. I hope that Dr. Kelly will finish the Samuel sermons. There remain Calvin's sermons on Judges, Samuel, and Kings to translate. Personally, I wish these would be translated before his Acts sermons, since we already have Calvin's commentaries on Acts, but nothing on Judges, Samuel and Kings.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 31, 2007)

I can remember studying Saul and the witch of Endor, and trying to find all the commentary I could on them. And Calvin, of course has none. And the sermons? 2nd Samuel, not 1st! rats.

But then I found reference to Calvin's view in Lange's Whole Bible Commentary (19th cent), Hooray! And... I am in _complete agreement_ with Calvin. Basically he concluded: its absurd to think that God would communicate his truth through *illegitimate *means to Saul, when he had _refused _to speak to him through legitimate ones. So, for Calvin, the "spectre" of Samuel was nothing but a demon.

Anyway, I too hope to see Calvin's OT sermons in English in my lifetime.


----------



## AV1611 (Dec 31, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Anyway, I too hope to see Calvin's OT sermons in English in my lifetime.



Would I be correct in assuming they are in French?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 31, 2007)

Oui.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2007)

These French sermons were previously published with an English introduction by Willem Balke and Wilhelmus H.Th. Moehn in 1994. Details here.


----------



## AV1611 (Dec 31, 2007)

You can purchase Calvin's _Sermons on 2 Samuel 1-13_ from Tabernacle Bookshop or Banner of Truth.

In the US try:

Banner of Truth

or 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sermons-Second-Samuel-Chapters-1-13/dp/0851515789/ref=cm_ciu_pdpimg_prodinfo?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Amazon.com: Sermons on Second Samuel Chapters 1-13: Books: John Calvin[/ame]

* Library Binding:* 724 pages
* Publisher: *Banner of Truth (January 1, 1992)
* Language:* English
* ISBN-10:* 0851515789
* ISBN-13:* 978-0851515786
* Product Dimensions:* 8.8 x 5.7 x 1.9 inches


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I'm fairly sure that this is a first-time printing. There are still many volumes of Calvin's sermons that need to be translated-printed. I hope that Dr. Kelly will finish the Samuel sermons. There remain Calvin's sermons on Judges, Samuel, and Kings to translate. Personally, I wish these would be translated before his Acts sermons, since we already have Calvin's commentaries on Acts, but nothing on Judges, Samuel and Kings.



Yes, I would have to agree. Since he did not write commentaries on these historical books, then that makes the sermons even more valuable. May the Lord raise up translators.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2008)

Tony Reinke posted an announcement about this on his blog here.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Jan 22, 2008)

It's now available at BOT's website here

Here is the description of the book at BOT's website:

Book Title: Sermons on the Acts of the Apostles: Chapters 1-7 
Author : John Calvin 
Price: $ 36.00 
ISBN#: 9780851519685 
Binding: Clothbound 
Page Count : 688 

Description: How to answer the question ‘Is your conscience at peace?’ A reading of any or all of these forty-four extant sermons on Acts by John Calvin will help the reader determine whether his conscience is at peace or simply asleep! 

Calvin’s vigorous presentation of the gospel of Jesus Christ in its full extent shows the sixteenth-century expositor understood the ramifications of New Testament theology, just as did his mentor, the apostle Paul, who, after presenting his reasoned understanding of the meaning of Christ’s work, immediately follows it with the ‘therefore’ of consequence. Calvin mixes biblical teaching and its demands on the believer’s life together so closely that the theology and its effects cannot be easily separated. Divine judgment and mercy underlie this ‘effects theology’, and it is the sense of judgment versus the promises of and the conditions for forgiveness and acceptance that informs the reader’s conscience whether he is indeed forgiven and at peace, a member of the body of Christ. 

On the other hand, the reader of the sleeping conscience, by comparison and self-examination, will be incited to awaken to a new or renewed relationship with the pressing demands of Christian ‘effects theology’. Calvin pulls no punches. If belief does not end in an increasingly Christlike character, it is as good as no belief, no theology. The reader is either at peace or asleep. 

‘One wonders, after perusing any sequence of Calvin’s sermons, whether Calvin would be welcomed in many Protestant, even Presbyterian, pulpits today. Calvin is hailed for his biblical theology, but largely ignored with respect to his insistence upon the transformed-life, life-long self-abnegation demanded of genuine Christian discipleship. The motive behind his insistence arises from his acute awareness that God, after expressing his fatherly love and gracious acceptance of the wayward, remains the uncompromising judge of all humankind, Christian or not. That awareness of judgment should, Calvin says, “make our hair stand on end” and drive us to repentance, without which there is no forgiveness. 

‘It is hoped that the reader of these sermons will seek not just to confirm the sermons’ agreement with Calvinistic theology, but particularly to experience Calvin’s sincere and profound personal response to the loving and merciful God whose Son is on the threshold of judging with finality the whole world with mercy and justice.’ 
—From the Translator’s Preface 

John Calvin is generally thought of as the greatest theologian of the Protestant Reformation or as a gifted Bible commentator whose insights into the text of Scripture are still highly valued today. Yet it is not widely known that the greatest obligation Calvin felt was not to his fellow scholars, nor even to his students, but to the ordinary people – citizens of Geneva and persecuted refugees, shopkeepers and merchants, the young and the old – who crowded St Peter’s church no less than ten times a fortnight to listen to his sermons in French. 

Calvin’s sermons have lain for too long in the shadow of his commentaries. In seeking to correct this imbalance, it should be remembered that a sermon serves a very different purpose from a commentary. While explanation and interpretation are enough for students, they are never enough for a congregation of sinners. That is why Calvin’s sermons always combine the essential elements of all true preaching – exposition, exhortation and practical application. So let the reader be warned: this volume contains lively preaching! Calvin aims to awaken the conscience and also demands life-changing action. Is it any wonder that such preaching was used by God to bring spiritual renewal on an unprecedented scale to the people and nations of sixteenth-century Europe?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2008)

Derek Thomas: Calvin and Acts


----------

